# SOG toilet ventilation



## Somelier (Aug 28, 2012)

This question has probably been asked already, but I haven't managed to find it by searching.

What is the general opinion of the SOG system by those who have had them fitted. Can you really manage without chemicals by using a SOG system?


----------



## shortcircuit (Aug 28, 2012)

Fitted 5 years ago and have not spent a penny on chemicals.  No smell when in use and smell no worse when using chemicals when emptying. A good investment.


----------



## theteapackets (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to say that I'm a huge fan (!) of it.  No smell when in use and no chemicals.  Don't know about the emptying bit .............


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 28, 2012)

Been using it for years - no chemicals so you can empty when you like (instead of squeezinglol-061 another day out of the chemicals) and where you like. Cooker hood filters can be cut up and used instead of the gold plated SOG versions. Can be a bit ripe when emptying but that stops the Italians crowding you out...


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 28, 2012)

There's a link out there somewhere on how to make your own sog system.


----------



## theteapackets (Aug 28, 2012)

Mastodon said:


> no chemicals so you can empty when you like



I forgot the advantage of being able to empty it down a loo without feeling guilty.


----------



## maingate (Aug 28, 2012)

We have the SOG but I still put a capful of cheap Bio Washing liquid into the cassette.


----------



## Somelier (Aug 29, 2012)

maingate said:


> We have the SOG but I still put a capful of cheap Bio Washing liquid into the cassette.



Please give a reasonable explanation for doing that.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by maingate
> 
> We have the SOG but I still put a capful of cheap Bio Washing liquid into the cassette.





Somelier said:


> Please give a reasonable explanation for doing that.



Putting in a shot of Bio Washing liquid helps the natural bacteria to break down the solids into liquid form to assist in empting. It is not the solids that smell foul, it is the urine (Amonia).  

We have been using our SOG on a site without facilities all summer (May until yesterday).  The system there is to bury your toilet waste.  This is the approved method by Natural England and the site is a SSSI, so they don't want harmfull chemicals used.   I reduced the amount of urine by decanting it to a covered bucket using a cassette bidet.  We emptied the bucket every day but only needed to empty the cassette once per week.  The urine bucket needed to have a bit of diluted bleach sprayed into it after empting to get rid of the smell.  The cassette contents smelled foisty, like a tent that has been put away damp, when it was dumped.  There was no smell while using the cassette with the SOG.  I didn't wash out the cassette on dumping and the remaining contents help restart the breakdown process.  I used a shot of bio liquid twice in this period of use.

While moving about I ensure the cassette is emptied at every possible opportunity.  I only use a shot of Bio liquid if I wash the cassette out after dumping.  Again no foul smells in use.  We fullime in our motorhome so the toilet is in use 365 days a year.

John


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 29, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> There's a link out there somewhere on how to make your own sog system.



Has anybody got the link?


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 29, 2012)

DIY SOG

Hope it works !


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Aug 29, 2012)

We inherited a SOG system in our current MH, and greatly prefer it to the chemical route. Recently, we used chemicals in our non-SOG cassette, and the smell in the MH was bloody orrible!!  The SOG system smells far less when in use in the MH, in fact, not all.  The down side is it pongs pretty bad when emptying, but that's bearable, and I'd rather put up with that and have a smell free loo while in use.

Haven't tried the Bio-washing liquid yet, must get some on next visit to Aldi!!


----------



## Teutone (Aug 30, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> We inherited a SOG system in our current MH, and greatly prefer it to the chemical route. Recently, we used chemicals in our non-SOG cassette, and the smell in the MH was bloody orrible!!  The SOG system smells far less when in use in the MH, in fact, not all.  The down side is it pongs pretty bad when emptying, but that's bearable, and I'd rather put up with that and have a smell free loo while in use.
> 
> Haven't tried the Bio-washing liquid yet, must get some on next visit to Aldi!!



I bought a swimmers nose clamp. No more problems with smell.


----------



## witzend (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty unsociable on crowded aires then you notice the smell always try to park away from some one with a sog


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you can smell anything from a SOG then it is lack of maintenance.  There is a charcoal filter in the outlet.  If this has been removed or is clogged up then you could get a smell.  

We have our outlet into the Safari Room when it is attached and have not found any smell gathering in that.

We change the filter every year.  We use our toilet  365days a year.

John


----------



## shortcircuit (Aug 31, 2012)

witzend said:


> Pretty unsociable on crowded aires then you notice the smell always try to park away from some one with a sog



You must do a lot of sniffing around :lol-053:  Foul air is only ejected when in use and is very minimal if not insignificant and very much far less than the pong of chemical additives.

I assume you have never had a SOG as most negative posts are from those without experience.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 31, 2012)

you could try a couple of drop of zoflora i use that when it get a bit smelly but dont let it build up like that try a few drop on the  filter medium or use a washing tablet bag with a  cloth with few drops on that in toilet cassete cupboard


----------



## witzend (Sep 2, 2012)

shortcircuit said:


> You must do a lot of sniffing around :lol-053:  Foul air is only ejected when in use and is very minimal if not insignificant and very much far less than the pong of chemical additives.
> 
> I assume you have never had a SOG as most negative posts are from those without experience.



You don't have to Have One to get the Experience how is it that People with them can't ever smell them or don't want to after spending there Cash on one

A Smelly SOG is Like barking dogs and badly behaved children no one will admit to having one


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 2, 2012)

witzend said:


> You don't have to Have One to get the Experience how is it that People with them can't ever smell them or don't want to after spending there Cash on one
> 
> A Smelly SOG is Like barking dogs and badly behaved children no one will admit to having one



The whole point of using the blue chemical is that there is no smell.... if there is you are not following the instructions.

Those emptying bio or sogs who say there is no smell have probably lost there sense of smell completely because its awful

Rob


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 2, 2012)

witzend said:


> You don't have to Have One to get the Experience how is it that People with them can't ever smell them or don't want to after spending there Cash on one
> 
> A Smelly SOG is Like barking dogs and badly behaved children no one will admit to having one



What a silly post.  I have a sog and it is no different when emptying.  If you have had a good curry its certainly eye watering which is different from the chemical pong.  The big difference is when you are using them there is no smell.


----------



## witzend (Sep 2, 2012)

shortcircuit said:


> What a silly post.  I have a sog and it is no different when emptying.  If you have had a good curry its certainly eye watering which is different from the chemical pong.  The big difference is when you are using them there is no smell.



You think my post is Silly I think you reply is Stupid as you have just admitted yours smells  several other posts here admit that SOGs Smell when not maintained properly so how is yours different


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 3, 2012)

witzend said:


> You think my post is Silly I think you reply is Stupid as you have just admitted yours smells  several other posts here admit that SOGs Smell when not maintained properly so how is yours different



I have no financial bias in this subject as my SOG was fitted to the van before we purchased it secondhand.   I have now used it 6 years 3 of those full timing.

Not having any experience of them I used chemicals at first.  Then I tried Bio.  Later I decided that even Bio was not totally necessary if the amount of urine going in was limited.  That said we empty ours out at every occasion we can when on the move.  We have been static most of the summer and have found no smells with exended use.

I did say if there was a smell then it was a maintenance issue.  The filter is there for a purpose and if it is not maintained/replaced it will become inefective.  I just class it as another filter to change like the air and oil ones.

I did say that there wasn't a smell, inside or outside of the van, when we used ours.  Our outlet is right next to the habitation door, so if it was smelling we would smell it when the toilet is used and the habitation door is open.  We also have a Safari Room that covers that side of the van and we are concious that smells would be caught in that.

We are all entitled to opinions and just because someone makes a statement that you disagree with, it does not make it a silly statment, nor is there then any need for tit for tat posts.  I take it we are all grown up on this forum.

Yesterday was maintenance day where I stripped down both of my cassettes, Washed them out and and changed all of the seals.  We are now set for our winter travelling through France, Spain and Portugal.

John


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the informative post John :nicethread:


----------



## Somelier (Sep 3, 2012)

witzend, I asked for opinions from those who have used the SOG system. Your rather unnecessary language is not helping. If you have not used the SOG system, you do not need to post on this thread, especially if you cannot be civil.

Thanks.


----------



## witzend (Sep 3, 2012)

Somelier said:


> witzend, I asked for opinions from those who have used the SOG system. Your rather unnecessary language is not helping. If you have not used the SOG system, you do not need to post on this thread, especially if you cannot be civil.
> 
> Thanks.



I didn't consider my response unnecessary after my post being called silly I understand you started this thread and my post was just my opinion of sogs which I should think wasn't out of place. 

But couldn't understand  short circuits comments. 

Or now your taking it upon your self to police your thread saying who may or may not Post


----------



## Somelier (Sep 4, 2012)

witzend said:


> I didn't consider my response unnecessary after my post being called silly I understand you started this thread and my post was just my opinion of sogs which I should think wasn't out of place.
> 
> But couldn't understand  short circuits comments.
> 
> Or now your taking it upon your self to police your thread saying who may or may not Post



Well, since I started the thread, which was for reliable comments on the SOG system, I think I have every right to ask you to keep out of it. There are plenty of other threads on here, some of which perhaps you do actually have some experience to share, but not on this one. :idea-007:


----------



## witzend (Sep 4, 2012)

SOGS are expensive to purchase and install also to keep maintained as has been mention on this thread so as with every thing in some cases maintenance takes a back seat then the SOG starts to smell.


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 4, 2012)

Had mine about 5 years, which was an easy DIY installation and have yet to change filter.  Unless you want to stick your nose right on it when in use, then no smells are apparent.  I empty daily so smells are removed and it also means I am not throwing away expensive pong chemicals.  Everybody to there own choice, but it is one of the better investments.  These findings are from actual experience and not suppositions.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 4, 2012)

witzend said:


> SOGS are expensive to purchase and install also to keep maintained as has been mention on this thread so as with every thing in some cases maintenance takes a back seat then the SOG starts to smell.



Yes, it will cost you to buy it, however when compared to the cost of chemicals it's a bargain. Installation cost me nothing but an hour of my time. I picked up a cooker hood filter for £10 which I cut up into 16 replacement filters. No brainer really.


----------



## Teutone (Sep 9, 2012)

Mastodon said:


> Yes, it will cost you to buy it, however when compared to the cost of chemicals it's a bargain. Installation cost me nothing but an hour of my time. I picked up a cooker hood filter for £10 which I cut up into 16 replacement filters. No brainer really.



why does everything needs to be weight against each other to decide if you want it or not?

I will most likely buy a SOG AND use some chemicals, BIO stuff or whatever just because I LIKE IT and what it does. Keeps the smell out of the Motorhome.
whatever smell.
We spend a lot of money for things  we don't really need but we buy them because we like them. A cheap wristwatch will show you the time as good as an expensive one
but some of us will still buy an expensive watch.

So what is all the fuss about? 

You like a SOG then buy it, you don't like it then don't buy it.

In the end of the day everything is only worth the money  if it's worth the money to yourself. No matter how expensive or how cheap.


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 9, 2012)

Tuetone, if you read the OP question  "What is the general opinion of the SOG system by those who have had them fitted." then the answers have informed the OP and there has been no fuss about anything.


----------



## Teutone (Sep 9, 2012)

shortcircuit said:


> Tuetone, if you read the OP question  "What is the general opinion of the SOG system by those who have had them fitted." then the answers have informed the OP and there has been no fuss about anything.



The fuss bit was not meant for the OP....:wave:


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 10, 2012)

Teutone said:


> why does everything needs to be weight against each other to decide if you want it or not?
> 
> I will most likely buy a SOG AND use some chemicals, BIO stuff or whatever just because I LIKE IT and what it does. Keeps the smell out of the Motorhome.
> whatever smell.
> ...



I didn't need to justify it to myself as I thought it was a damn fine idea and had several recommendations. Some folks however (without using one) will try and tell prospective punters the disadvantages... As a trained Pedant I feel it's my duty to point out injustices (as I percieve them) where I see them.


----------



## Teutone (Sep 11, 2012)

Mastodon said:


> I didn't need to justify it to myself as I thought it was a damn fine idea and had several recommendations. Some folks however (without using one) will try and tell prospective punters the disadvantages... As a trained Pedant I feel it's my duty to point out injustices (as I percieve them) where I see them.



can't agree more


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 11, 2012)

Teutone said:


> can't agree more



I feel it my duty to Pedanthood to point out that with perseverence, most people can actually increase their agreeability index by 2 - 3% within a few weeks. Personally I'm working on my caring, having recently not given a damn, toss or flying f*ck I'm fairly convinced that now I couldn't care less. Probably.


Some of the above was made up...


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Sep 12, 2012)

started reading this thread with interest....then saw all the bitching and thought, what a load of sh*t


----------



## northernspirit2001 (Sep 12, 2012)

does it list on your criminal record check if you're a Pedant?


----------



## maingate (Sep 12, 2012)

I wouldn't want to be a Pedant.

It's not the sort of thing I want hanging round my neck.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> I wouldn't want to be a Pedant.
> 
> It's not the sort of thing I want hanging round my neck.



And there's me thinking it was an Albatross...


----------



## maingate (Sep 12, 2012)

Mastodon said:


> And there's me thinking it was an Albatross...



I used to have an Alba truss but it wasn't round my neck.

It was round my b*****ks. 


I don't walk funny any more, so it must have worked. :dance:


----------



## snowgoose (Sep 12, 2012)

*Children*

Please play nicely....





Mastodon said:


> I didn't need to justify it to myself as I thought it was a damn fine idea and had several recommendations. Some folks however (without using one) will try and tell prospective punters the disadvantages... As a trained Pedant I feel it's my duty to point out injustices (as I percieve them) where I see them.


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 12, 2012)

What's all this talk of necklaces got to do with sogs ? :anyone:


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 12, 2012)

snowgoose said:


> Please play nicely....



As usual, one of those elf & safety bods coming in to spoil the fun:scared:


----------

